# Weakest character that solos the DBZ universe



## Memory (Jul 1, 2014)

DBZ,GR,DB all included,all forms,all movie characters
Any character from any franchise.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 1, 2014)

GR?


----------



## Memory (Jul 1, 2014)

GT* Sorry lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

We had  a thread about it before fucking recycle.
 Composite aldebaran speedblitz and torn every character apart until he solos.(is the weaker dc wise i can recall now)
Maybe even classic aiolia , more easily classic mu.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone that's MFTL and has a lot of hax.
Or MFTL and has solar system+ firepower.
They'll need it to get past Whis and Beerus.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 1, 2014)

God Emperor or Chaos Horus at least


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 1, 2014)

Sai Akuto drops a universe on them.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 1, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> God Emperor or Chaos Horus at least



They would solo everything. I don't care what universe your from or what anime/manga you reference nothing comes close to 40k.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 1, 2014)

Sailor Moon?


----------



## Echelon9 (Jul 1, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Sailor Moon?




Doubtfully. I'm sure there's a verse with light speed characters with soul destruction hax. That's like the biggest weakness of the DBZ series. Of course the soul has to be destroyed twice, but it's a rather moot point if an opposing character could do it once.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 1, 2014)

*Shrugs*
Asura I guess.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 1, 2014)

What about Super Galaxy Gurren Lagann, Bellcross and Kiyama Hiroto?


----------



## Maki (Jul 1, 2014)

Last I checked DBZverse didn't have any good hax, so possibly gagamaru from medaka box.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 1, 2014)

Can Cthulhu mindfuck everyone ?


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 1, 2014)

Does Cthulhu have any feats anyways?


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2014)

Bhunivelze?


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 1, 2014)

TTGL said:


> What about Super Galaxy Gurren Lagann, Bellcross and Kiyama Hiroto?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2014)

What about Alien X from ben ten?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 1, 2014)

Makuta Teridax might be able to do it with mindrape.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 1, 2014)

Go away ODC Lurker


----------



## War With Words (Jul 1, 2014)

Professor X, Kitty Pride, Rogue, Darwin, or tech people like Reed Richards, Mr. Terrific, and Lex Luthor if you want to get technical. DBZ has nothing to stop their haxes/tech/mindrape. 

Then again, I suppose we could go lower than Professor X and use like Emma Frost or really any decent telepath. 

Oh and maybe Invisible Woman.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't feel like it's a stretch to say that all the Kai have telepathy resistance. They are telepaths.

Whis is also something like 10,000 years old, and he bosses them around, so he's probably not so easy to dominate. Though, what exactly is Professor X's best telepathy feat?


----------



## Katou (Jul 1, 2014)

saint seiya


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone of the top entities from Marvel and DC universe?


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 1, 2014)

Femto  from Berserk, Charles from X men, any good telepath ( good in marvel/DC standards...)


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 1, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> Anyone of the top entities from Marvel and DC universe?



Weakest not strongest .


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Femto  from Berserk, Charles from X men, any good telepath ( good in marvel/DC standards...)



No and no. Unless Charles is in a hidden location at the start of the battle, nope. Femto? Did he get some new feats? How exactly is he killing any of them?


----------



## Mambo (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Femto  from Berserk


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't think weakass mindfuck is a good way to solo dbz .(even more when composite dbz is ftl+ due to many ftl feats on fillers)
i mean babidi could mindfuck large planets entities ,supreme kai are said to have created the astral bodies on the sky , kais can communicate within galaxy ranges while kamis can create planets and have interplanetary communication.
They have plenty of bfr hax and even an entire planet being an illusion iirc.
Soul fuck and mftl is a given,though.(unless you count gogeta Soul punisher banishing janemba)


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 1, 2014)

_I don't know about weakest, but the ROU Killing Time should be able to do it. 

I would've just said any Culture ship, but the OP asks for a character so I had to give a specific one. _


----------



## Vicious (Jul 1, 2014)

Bagramon could do it if he had the necessary speed. His ability to transcend space-time with his artificial arm would probably be the only thing needed (if he could use it before being blitzed).

With the slightest prep (or just enough time to use his abilities), he can solo. He can solo if he can escape before being swarmed, so he can do his thing with his hax, or if we assume he's just randomly thrown somewhere in DBZ-verse, giving him the chance to use his hax. Otherwise, the lack of speed likely screws him over. So it really depends on the situation/scenario.

I think he could be a good candidate if he had the speed (or if we at least knew where exactly his speed is - could be FTL if we go by Deadly Axemon's profile). If we can quantify that damn collapsing/splitting of the DW thing, then his durability would likely allow him to solo DBZ.

EDIT: Composite Lucemon could do the trick.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 1, 2014)

How about actually supplying reasons as to what DBZ is going to do against Super Galaxy's hax and Hirotu & Bellcross's vastly superior punching/kicking power?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

TTGL said:


> How about actually supplying reasons as to what DBZ is going to do against Super Galaxy's hax and Hirotu & Bellcross's vastly superior *punching/kicking power*?


dbz striking strength is equal its dc. 
This is supported by they punching holes into others characters despite those tanking planet level attacks.
I would like to add that large star is a thing for anyone post Android saga at dbz anime, too
We already got over this once this year and honestly i'm not willing to start this topic again.
Super galaxy is mftl++ and still can stomp most dbz characters with its size alone.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 1, 2014)

Having planetary durability doesn't make you able to destroy planets by punching them, and in DBZ ki attacks are stronger than physical attacks.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 1, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Having planetary durability doesn't make you able to destroy planets by punching them, and in DBZ ki attacks are stronger than physical attacks.



No, it just makes you able to create the same level of energy capable of destroying a planet with a much smaller AoE. This has been gone over. There is no reason Trunks, who grabs a planet destroying deathball Frieza creates, should be even hurt by anything less than planet-level damage physical attacks.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 1, 2014)

Super Galaxy is small star level.
And 10 times FTL.
It's not soloing Dragon Ball what with Whis, Beerus, and Super Saiyan God Goku being there.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Super Galaxy is* small star level.*
> And *10 times FTL*.
> It's not soloing Dragon Ball what with Whis, Beerus, and Super Saiyan God Goku being there.


Wasn't it way more?
Nvm, i was thinking about STTGL for some odd reason.
Yeah galaxy can't win. Maybe Othinus and Ajimu (:heston)
More seriously ,  some non haxed GS tier like ox or Thor might pull it due to absurdness on speed gap.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 1, 2014)

Othinus ain't winning with her shit speed and durability.
As for Ajimu...
She kills herself for sucking so much.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 2, 2014)

>Othinus
>soloing DBZ

Fuck off, iwandesu


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2014)

Nova Shenron kills Othinus with a disapproving glare


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Othinus is way too slow and fragile to solo Dragon Ball unless you want to be going with Part 1 only, Iwandesu. Power and hax is kinda worthless when the rest of one's stats are severely underwhelming.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2014)

I might as well be on-topic and say upper end Herald tiers like Surfer and Thor are a good start

they've got the speed, power, and versatility needed to do this 

I'm still trying to think of a fire based character who can give Nova Shenron a nice fight


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Shulk could do it, but I'm not even sure how fast he is. I don't recall Xenoblade having many speed feats. Him vs Othinus might actually be a good match , they both are casually universal without being all that fast.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> >Othinus
> >soloing DBZ
> 
> Fuck off, iwandesu


Can't read can you? 
I stated i was joking in the same post


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 2, 2014)

Well it wasn't a very good joke


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

A better way to make a joke on that matter is that Othinus has a 50/50 chance of either losing or losing.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> A better way to make a joke on that matter is that Othinus has a 50/50 chance of either losing or losing.



And a 100% chance of leaving with Raditz's boot up her ass.

As well as a 100% chance of leaving Greedo and lolMAPSK drowning in their salty tears.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 2, 2014)

TTGL said:


> How about actually supplying reasons as to what DBZ is going to do against Super Galaxy's hax and Hirotu & Bellcross's vastly superior punching/kicking power?



How about you getting a proper brain and realizing what I mean?
Hiroto being the _weakest_ character to solo DBZ?

Allow me to laugh some more 



AgentAAA said:


> There is no reason Trunks, who grabs a planet destroying deathball Frieza creates, should be even hurt by anything less than planet-level damage physical attacks.



Senseless filler, please get away with it from me.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> How about you getting a proper brain and realizing what I mean?
> Hiroto being the _weakest_ character to solo DBZ?
> 
> Allow me to laugh some more
> ...



hold up

 is a thing?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 2, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> How about you getting a proper brain and realizing what I mean?
> Hiroto being the _weakest_ character to solo DBZ?
> 
> Allow me to laugh some more



Or maybe I didn't know that much about Hiroto? Still no excuse to being an asshole.


----------



## Annihilation97 (Jul 2, 2014)

I say Richard Rider.


----------



## deiger1111 (Jul 2, 2014)

Haruhi because cell games were a nuisance to SOS brigade activities. R.I.P Z fighters, you lot never existed to begin with.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 2, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> hold up
> 
> is a thing?



Yes. 
So delicious. Was brought back a couple of days ago.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 2, 2014)

^low tier


----------



## Byrd (Jul 2, 2014)

Video Game: Asura, Grahf, SRX and Neo Granzon and Dis A

Anime and Manga: Line Inverse if speed is equal, Sailor Moon, Ideon


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 2, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ^low tier



Your face is low-tier.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 2, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I might as well be on-topic and say upper end Herald tiers like Surfer and Thor are a good start
> 
> they've got the speed, power, and versatility needed to do this
> 
> I'm still trying to think of a fire based character who can give Nova Shenron a nice fight



I think they're too strong . Maybe Herald Deadpool is a good start .


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

herald deadpool doesn't have the feats for it afaik


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 2, 2014)

He gets scaled to FTL at least and he could dish out 1000000000 yottatons . Besides hype I don't remember anything in DBZ capable of dealing with this . Or am I wrong ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

wut?

scans?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 2, 2014)

The FTL is only scaling . IIRC also he went fight for Galactus in places really far from Earth, light years from Earth, in other Solar system, but I don't have scans for that, it's all in my old computer . But the DC part:



1,296,891,966 yottatons to be exact .


----------



## War With Words (Jul 2, 2014)

Professor X has mentally connected an entire planet (billions) of minds, has put the Avengers to sleep casually, has put down Phoenix with help, and can also use telepathy across solar systems and IIRC galaxies even. 

I've seen nothing in DBZ with that level of TP resistance. Having TP is cool, but Prof X eats Telepaths for breakfast.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 2, 2014)

IIRC J'onn J'onzz can also do telepathy on a world scale . Can he solo DBZ only with his mind ? Also he put Vishnu to sleep .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> IIRC J'onn J'onzz can also do telepathy on a world scale . Can he solo DBZ only with his mind ? Also he put Vishnu to sleep .



Kais can do a similar level of telepathy, North Kai specifically in terms of scale, not that that helps them at all


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 2, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> 1,296,891,966 yottatons to be exact .





Mr. Black Leg said:


> I don't remember anything in DBZ capable of dealing with this . Or am I wrong ?



No. Not at all.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 2, 2014)

So Herald Deadpool is probably a good start to weakest that can solo DBZ .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> He gets scaled to FTL at least and he could dish out 1000000000 yottatons . Besides hype I don't remember anything in DBZ capable of dealing with this . Or am I wrong ?


Nope, dbz stops at 3 digit tenaton+
They can't deal with a multi solar system buster (or wathever tena-kiloton is called)
@leon , this composite DB. Fillers are plenty and they do count. (We always have raditz laughing to a full powered demon wave anyway)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

War With Words said:


> Professor X has mentally connected an entire planet (billions) of minds, has put the Avengers to sleep casually, has put down Phoenix with help, and can also use telepathy across solar systems and IIRC galaxies even.
> 
> I've seen nothing in DBZ with that level of TP resistance. Having TP is cool, but Prof X eats Telepaths for breakfast.


Kaioh can mentally connect with anyone within his galaxy.
kaioshin connected goku and mister Satan with every single human in earth at the other size of the universe.
Babidi controled large planet entities like dabura.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 2, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Or maybe I didn't know that much about Hiroto? Still no excuse to being an asshole.



It's not much of me being an asshole. It's just you failing pretty often.


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

Sidious or Luke with their top tier mindrape.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Sidious or Luke with their top tier mindrape.



Isn't that non-canon now?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2014)

Goku solos.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Isn't that non-canon now?


I think it isn't but Doesn't really matter.
OP pretty much allowed .


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Isn't that non-canon now?





> Any character from any franchise.



Sidious solos.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Isn't that non-canon now?



 Doesn't mean Legendsverse is suddenly forbidden from being used in the OBD much like Dragon Ball GT has never been banned from being used in the OBD. Speaking of which, OP did include GT and other non-canon sources of Dragon Ball along with the canon stuff in this thread... most people here kinda missed that though.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

deiger1111 said:


> Haruhi because cell games were a nuisance to SOS brigade activities. R.I.P Z fighters, you lot never existed to begin with.



lolwut

Haruhi gets her head punched off by Kid Goku.

Get the fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Video Game: *Asura*, Grahf, SRX and Neo Granzon and Dis A
> 
> Anime and Manga: Line Inverse if speed is equal, Sailor Moon, Ideon


Can Asura fight tons of large star ftl+ folks like anyone above broly?
With the add of 3 solar system + and ftl entities ?
I actually recall SSG goku beating him some months ago.( i might be confusing with something)


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Best I've heard from Asura's Wrath was high-end Star Level, maybe Large Star Level, and low FTL speeds. SSJG Goku, Bills and Weiss would maul Asura's Wrath even if the former two lack the speed at the moment to finish it quickly. They're likely a fairly even match with GT's top tiers though.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 2, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> The FTL is only scaling . IIRC also he went fight for Galactus in places really far from Earth, light years from Earth, in other Solar system, but I don't have scans for that, it's all in my old computer . But the DC part:
> 
> 
> 
> 1,296,891,966 yottatons to be exact .



This actually isn't much. It's well below solar system level. Not cutting it.

Galaxia might be a good bet. She doesn't have the firepower for it but she does have a significant speed advantage plus hax that they can't resist.

Jedah too, depending on if you want to scale him from true Pyron's speed or not.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> This actually isn't much. It's well below solar system level. Not cutting it.
> 
> Galaxia might be a good bet. She doesn't have the firepower for it but she does have a significant speed advantage plus hax that they can't resist.
> 
> Jedah too, depending on if you want to scale him from true Pyron's speed or not.


What exactly means a Fie,btw? How many times is this above the likes of tenaton?


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 2, 2014)

1 foe = 1 type Ia supernova.

1 foe = around 23.9 tenakilotons.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

And Willy made a calc that put Neo Granzon's solar system buster at 64.5 kilo-Foe because the epicenter was Earth.

Apparently, that same calc applies to Beerus too...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 2, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> This actually isn't much. It's well below solar system level. Not cutting it.
> 
> Galaxia might be a good bet. She doesn't have the firepower for it but she does have a significant speed advantage plus hax that they can't resist.
> 
> Jedah too, depending on if you want to scale him from true Pyron's speed or not.



But calc'd with feats, not hype and claims, can DBZ handle ?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 2, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> This actually isn't much. It's well below solar system level. Not cutting it.
> 
> Galaxia might be a good bet. She doesn't have the firepower for it but she does have a significant speed advantage plus hax that they can't resist.
> 
> Jedah too, depending on if you want to scale him from true Pyron's speed or not.



Where does solar system level start?

Shouldn't it just be Sun GBE+GBE of planets?
Or ke of total mass sent at third cosmic velocity?
The first is about 190 Tenatons, the second is about 420 Ninatons.
I don't see how solar system busting can push into the tena-kiloton range, really.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 2, 2014)

Depends if this is an infiltration type deal or fight everyone at once. The former allows even more to be able to due to hax, ingenuity and planning, while the latter leaves it to only people who can hit harder and faster than the strongest being (or a combination of superior speed and hax)


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 2, 2014)

is everyone forgetting about red shenron and his wishes?

he could kill anyone weaker than a ssj4 ( don't know how that translates to fiction)

he's been stated to grant * any * wish (NLF but hey)

also lmfao at the thought of Asura beating Goku 

Wanksura is overrated i remember when people thought this guy was universal


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> is everyone forgetting about red shenron and his wishes?
> 
> he could kill anyone weaker than a ssj4 ( don't know how that translates to fiction)
> 
> ...



GT is non-canon and Shenron can't be used anyway


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> GT is non-canon and Shenron can't be used anyway



 Says who? I think you're a little slow on catching that there were multiple instances of people pointing out that even non-canon sources of Dragon Ball are allowed in this thread including GT as stated by the OP.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> GT is non-canon and Shenron can't be used anyway



any character from the franchise as stated in the op 

Shenron wishes a couple of guys away


----------



## Echelon9 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> This actually isn't much. It's well below solar system level. Not cutting it.
> 
> Galaxia might be a good bet. *She doesn't have the firepower for it* but she does have a significant speed advantage plus hax that they can't resist.
> 
> Jedah too, depending on if you want to scale him from true Pyron's speed or not.




She doesn't? Galaxia was stated to be more powerful than [at least] multi stellar ESM. [From a statement from Mistress 9 putting the power output of the SC tens of thousands of times greater than the Taioron Crystal.] Unless being solar system level puts someone over large stellar level. Large stellar level is like bare minimum for the higher tiers of that arc. 

Hax granted she'd win for sure. But I bet she wouldn't need it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

Echelon9 said:


> She doesn't? Galaxia was stated to be more powerful than [at least] multi stellar ESM. [From a statement from Mistress 9 putting the power output of the SC tens of thousands of times greater than the Taioron Crystal.] Unless being solar system level puts someone over large stellar level. Large stellar level is like bare minimum for the higher tiers of that arc.
> 
> Hax granted she'd win for sure. But I bet she wouldn't need it.


solar system level 100 times above large star , so yeah it does.
also dbz has plenty of large star characters within composite


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No, Cooly explained this to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cooly .



Ok. Thank you, m8.


----------



## Echelon9 (Jul 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> solar system level 100 times above large star , so yeah it does.
> also dbz has plenty of large star characters within composite




Fair enough. But I've always classified the "Stars" arc high tiers as star system level. High stellar IMO was always a running lowball estimate for the higher tiers of that arc. If I had to throw out a name to attempt a ballpark estimate I'd probably say Juggernaut further enhanced by Cyttorak.  I'd reckon he'd get pretty far.


----------



## War With Words (Jul 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Kaioh can mentally connect with anyone within his galaxy.
> kaioshin connected goku and mister Satan with every single human in earth at the other size of the universe.
> Babidi controled large planet entities like dabura.



the Dabura thing isn't impressive at all. Xavier has taken out the likes fo Thor and Hulk with TP and they're far above planet level. 

Xavier too has done TP past more galaxies than the Kais have considering the entire DBZ universe is only 4 galaxies long. 

Plus Kai's don't have much for TP resistant feats. I see Xavier taking them out with ease. First move is mass TP all the none Kais. Then battling them on the astral plane and taking them out.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 3, 2014)

War With Words said:


> Xavier too has done TP past more galaxies than the Kais have *considering the entire DBZ universe is only 4 galaxies long.*




4 quadrants with billions of galaxies in each quadrant 

it's a misconception that the db universe is only 4 galaxies


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 3, 2014)

War With Words said:


> the Dabura thing isn't impressive at all. Xavier has taken out the likes fo Thor and Hulk with TP and they're far above planet level.
> 
> Xavier too has done TP past more galaxies than the Kais have considering the entire DBZ universe is only 4 galaxies long.
> 
> Plus Kai's don't have much for TP resistant feats. I see Xavier taking them out with ease. First move is mass TP all the none Kais. Then battling them on the astral plane and taking them out.



1 - Xavier dont have the speed to win.

2 - I dont think his mass TP attacks would work in Androids. He have a feat of affecting a sentinel, but was a focused attack.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Solar system starts at 5.709 Foe. That's how much energy you need to destroy everything from the sun to the distance of Neptune.
> 
> Check the scale.
> 
> ...



do you have a link or quote on that?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

eaebiakuya said:


> 2 - I dont think his mass TP attacks would work in Androids. He have a feat of affecting a sentinel, but was a *focused attack.*



 You do realize you just defeated your own statement with that, right? In that case, he can focus his telepathy on the Androids in the same fashion. Let's not forget he would be able to focus all that raw mental power from mass telepathy into that focused point.

 Provided, I do agree with the lack of reaction speed if we're assuming the entire verse and their opponent are within standard engagement range vs Weiss.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 3, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> do you have a link or quote on that?





Here. Willy's posts are here.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 3, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> You do realize you just defeated your own statement with that, right? In that case, he can focus his telepathy on the Androids in the same fashion. Let's not forget he would be able to focus all that raw mental power from mass telepathy into that focused point.
> 
> Provided, I do agree with the lack of reaction speed if we're assuming the entire verse and their opponent are within standard engagement range vs Weiss.



He focused to destroy a Sentil who dont even have country level durability. How he will use a focused attack against a group of Androids ? They will just stop in front of him and wait for the attack ?

He cant attack the entire verse at once and focus a different attack in Androids - and realize in less than miliseconds there are some androids in the battlefield...


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

Why couldn't Charles just mindfuck DBZ characters again?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

To be fair, Weiss likely blitzes Xavier before he can form a thought on taking action, but otherwise I still disagree against him being incapable of focusing his telepathy selective and actually succeeding. Ergo, he splits his telepathic power to mentally violate the Androids simultaneously. Not saying he solos due to Weiss though.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

Well I wasn't saying Charles would solo, he'd still lose to the God Tiers and all

Just how he's not fast enough for most DBZ chars and can't mindfuck several simultaneously and all


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Why couldn't Charles just mindfuck DBZ characters again?


Does he has multi galaxy ranged telepathy? (Cuz kaioshin can monitorate the whole universe)
Legit question


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

Range isn't all that important, and sometimes is a questionable attribute to use to determine power since otherwise Dio Brando is Universe Level just because of his timestop range. Telepathy's most important is the quantity and quality of it. Xavier has both of those far above any DBverse and why he is considered some of the most dangerous telepaths in the OBD.

 No telepath in DB of any kind really can compare.


----------



## Montanz (Jul 3, 2014)

Isn't vegeta inmune to mind control or at least very resistent to it?
He did completely ignore babidi's mind control.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

Babidi's mind control is manipulating the evil in people's hearts, and can be resisted if you're not completely evil, which is why Vegeta resisted it

Moot point anyways since nothing in DBZ matches Charles Xavier in mindfuck


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 3, 2014)

Discord, Mr. Fantastic, Lex Luther(with prep), and Dr. Doom(with prep). I'm also pretty sure there's at least one digimon that fits this criteria.


----------



## Montanz (Jul 3, 2014)

I see.

btw, how does one even measure the level of mindfuck?
Versatility doesn't really say much other than how much stuff you can do to x character who is affected by it.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

Montanz said:


> I see.
> 
> btw, how does one even measure the level of mindfuck?
> Versatility doesn't really say much other than how much stuff you can do to x character who is affected by it.



 Sadly, measuring how many minds being affected successfully is our usual measure for quantity in terms of mental attacks. There are other factors, but those usually falls under quality and that becomes a bit trickier to quantify outside of some sort of abstract ranking. An analogy would be comparing the "mind" of a regular computer and "mind" of a supercomputer obviously tells you which requires higher quality of mind manipulation to dominate.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 3, 2014)

The question is: can he mindfuck every single character in the dbz universe at the same time with enough power to kill/disable them? Because that's a hell of a lot of people.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> The question is: can he mindfuck every single character in the dbz universe at the same time with enough power to kill/disable them? Because that's a hell of a lot of people.



 Considering how Xavier can effortlessly mindfuck billions without exerting himself and is pretty much a better Luke Skywalker in terms of telepathy, I don't think a verse with hundreds of characters who do not nearly rank on his level is going to resist him dividing his mental strength amongst them all. He has feats like that.

 ... Problem is he lacks the reactions to actually solo.


----------



## Montanz (Jul 3, 2014)

At once? nope.
Gauntlet style he goes as far as his reactions allow him to.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

Gauntlet style means he stops at Weiss. So, he still can't solo or clear. I just wanted to clarify DBverse has nowhere near the ability to hang with Xavier in a mental battle.


----------



## Montanz (Jul 3, 2014)

How fast is even xavier in reactions?
Composite DB is high relativistic even as early as the Raditz arc with beams reaching the moon in seconds.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

Low FTL reactions is where the usual consensus for Xavier is at. Weiss is MFTL+ in speed and reactions (about billions of times FTL).


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2014)

so I'm going to be that guy who brings something up which will probably spark off a form of bitchfit



15:59 

so, what does that do for ki blast speed in the anime series version of the Namek arc?  like I've said before, the earth to moon blast speed is much less of an outlier in the anime, and that scene seems to support it


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 5, 2014)

Bring manga, man .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2014)

fuck off, the anime medium is allowed here and it's perfectly fine to ask about a potentially overlooked feat


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 5, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so I'm going to be that guy who brings something up which will probably spark off a form of bitchfit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too lazy to calc it but that feat is better than any other beam speed feat I'm aware of.

probably like 1 or 2x FTL eyeballing it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2014)

the GT one where Goku blasts Baby to the sun is even better than that

anyway, thanks for the input, shorty


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 5, 2014)

I said that because I wanted to see without having to watch too much .


----------



## Juub (Jul 6, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> 4 quadrants with billions of galaxies in each quadrant
> 
> it's a misconception that the db universe is only 4 galaxies



Pretty sure it's not. My memory isn't too good about that but I recall there was a SEG edition in which the universe was represented and it was spherical with indeed one galaxy being a quadrant of the universe. Don't quote me on that though, I haven't touched DBZ in a few years.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 6, 2014)

Juub said:


> Pretty sure it's not. My memory isn't too good about that but I recall there was a SEG edition in which the universe was represented and it was spherical with indeed one galaxy being a quadrant of the universe. Don't quote me on that though, I haven't touched DBZ in a few years.



The literally 4 galaxies thing is debunked when you realize the milky way galaxy is in the db universe.

So north galaxy,south galaxy,east galaxy,west galaxy and the milky way galaxy?

That's already 5 galaxies.

It's just that the borth,soutg,east,west galaxies have many galaxies within them not to mention the guides.



> The Living World
> 
> The Living World is also called the Present World. To be frank, it means the vast universe. *This universe is divided into four galaxies*
> 
> ...





> The Universe
> 
> *The endless, expansive space wrapped around every celestial body that exists in the Living World.* Along with the "Demon Realm," it is a single, large world in the Living World. In the world of Dragon Ball, the universe is located beneath the World Beyond, and it is hermetically sealed by a barrier that is engraved with a strange design.* Within the universe, there are "nebulae" composed of innumerable stars, and there are "galaxies" composed of innumerable nebulae.* There is a ruling Kami for each galaxy. Earth resides in the Solar System, a galactic nebula on the outskirts of the North Galaxy.





> Galaxy
> 
> 
> A gathering of local planets in the universe. Planets gather and form a nebula, and beyond that, a collection of gathered nebulae is called a galaxy. *The four Kaiou who rule over the east, west, south, and north [sections] of the universe actually govern these galaxies. Because the Kami in the Heavenly Realm and the Kaiou supervise the galaxies that exist infinitely in all the universe*, the sections known as the East, West, South, and North Galaxies are denominations that came into use through their duty.





> "The universe continues to expand beyond human comprehension"
> 
> Chozenshuu 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 6, 2014)

haha wow that's about the worst attempt at debunking something I've ever seen


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 6, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> haha wow that's about the worst attempt at debunking something I've ever seen



Sure it is lol I proved the point it's not literally 4 galaxies


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> Sure it is lol I proved the point it's not literally 4 galaxies


Better than Za warudo's clueless atempt of bringing this shit with the entire animevice thread related 



			
				the site above said:
			
		

> Innumerable stars and innumerable nebulae. was never mentioned in the original


And no, we have no proof that they are at Milk way.
So yeah, you proved nothing.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2014)

_What about the Doctor with prep and bloodlusted? He'd be the "weakest" in terms of purely personal power. _


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 6, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Better than Za warudo's clueless atempt of bringing this shit with the entire animevice thread related
> 
> 
> And no, we have no proof that they are at Milk way.
> So yeah, you proved nothing.




Iirc Freiza himself said in the trunks saga that he was surprised people knew his name in the milky way galaxy


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> Iirc Freiza himself said in the trunks saga that he was surprised people knew his name in the milky way galaxy


You mean this one? 

Could honestly be a spread mistranslation
Both dbz wiki and kaizenshu site only states "out in this galaxy" Which can pretty much refer to north galaxy. 
Anyway, I'm not with my tankobon right now and there is no reason in going out my way to debunk it .


----------



## blademan9999 (Jul 7, 2014)

TTGL said:


> How about actually supplying reasons as to what DBZ is going to do against Super Galaxy's hax and Hirotu & Bellcross's vastly superior punching/kicking power?



The thread is supposed to be the WEAKEST characters that can solos the DBZ universe. Super galaxy gurren laggan is universal.
EDIT:
OH… super galaxy not super tenga toppa gurren lagaan.


----------



## blademan9999 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> The FTL is only scaling . IIRC also he went fight for Galactus in places really far from Earth, light years from Earth, in other Solar system, but I don't have scans for that, it's all in my old computer . But the DC part:
> 
> 
> 
> 1,296,891,966 yottatons to be exact .


That's about 7 to 8 times the gravitational biding energy of the sun, so less then an order of magnitude more powerful then Bills and Whis. So yes, a good start for the weakest character who can solo DBZ. Though if we doing the entire verse including GT, they'd have enough good sayains (they'd have Tarble) to make super Sayain god Gogeta or Vegito, that could easily tip the scales in favour of DBZ.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 7, 2014)

blademan9999 said:


> That's about 7 to 8 times the gravitational biding energy of the sun, so less then an order of magnitude more powerful then Bills and Whis. So yes, a good start for the weakest character who can solo DBZ. Though if we doing the entire verse including GT, they'd have enough good sayains (they'd have Tarble) to make super Sayain god Gogeta or Vegito, that could easily tip the scales in favour of DBZ.



Someone didn't read page 5 lol

As already pointed out that's less than solar system lvl

Also apparently beerus casual solar system attack is around 64.5 Kilo-Foe with mftl reactions as well as whis and goku so yeah.....


----------



## blademan9999 (Jul 7, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> Someone didn't read page 5 lol
> 
> As already pointed out that's less than solar system lvl
> 
> Also apparently beerus casual solar system attack is around 64.5 Kilo-Foe with mftl reactions as well as whis and goku so yeah.....



Though smaller stars often tend to be denser then bigger ones,  stars generally do have a minimum mass of about 0.08 solar masses. So it would take more energy to create then calved.
Anyway I got about 1.5*10^47 joules or 1500 foes for destroying the sun at 1 au, not 64,500 foes. Which is about 3/4 of the mass energy of the sun. So a lot more then deadpools small star creation feat.
Though I'm not convinced Bills would of destroyed the sun from an omnidirectional attack centred on the earth instead of launching an attack at the sun.


----------



## kaminogan (Jul 8, 2014)

the virus that almost killed goku,

although it would need about 5 hours of prep,


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 8, 2014)

Could Atom(Ray Palmer) beat Goku, since he wouldn't be able to catch Atom no matter what, while he can mess with Goku's atoms ?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 8, 2014)

kaminogan said:


> the virus that almost killed goku,
> 
> although it would need about 5 hours of prep,



Buruma solos.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 8, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> Considering how Xavier can effortlessly mindfuck billions without exerting himself and is pretty much a better Luke Skywalker in terms of telepathy, I don't think a verse with hundreds of characters who do not nearly rank on his level is going to resist him dividing his mental strength amongst them all. He has feats like that.
> 
> ... Problem is he lacks the reactions to actually solo.



Ok, we all know Xavier have planetary level + of TP.

But mind fuck billions without exerting himself ? When he ever did anything close to this...?


----------

